# Identify species



## Djmikeyd1388 (Feb 25, 2020)

can anyone identify this African Cichlid.

Thanks

Dj Mikey "D"


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Looks like a female OB Peacock.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Looks more like an OB Zebra Mbuna, but not sure if pure. Check the shape of the mouth.


----------



## damerf (Feb 5, 2020)

It looks like a zebra to me.. The males can get some really nice blues when they age.. *** had these. Very nice fish IMO.


----------



## jcover (Apr 18, 2014)

I would say OB Red Zebra.


----------

